# G4 800 Flat Panel et 1GHZ de SDRam ?



## Cyber666 (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Dans le sujet encyclopédie ci-dessus on peut lire ça sur la SDRAM des Flat Panel G4 800 :



> 700/800 Mhz : mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm et dimm PC 100 ou 133 Mhz (2 slots), selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 512 Mo (2x256) mais de *nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x512 soit 1 Go*. Attention, le premier slot est sous la base de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur so-dimm. Le 2ème slot est à l'intérieur de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur dimm. Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.


Je possède un Flat Panel avec à ce jour 384Mo de mémoire vive et je voudrais le passer à 1Go pour faire tourner Tiger (10.4.11). Aussi j'ai besoin de changer les deux slots de mémoire.

Deux questions : 
Faire fonctionner 1Go sur cet Imac (attention c'est un G4 800 flat 17") est une légende ou est-ce réel ?
Le slot interne est simple à changer ?

merci pour vos réponses et je m'excuse si la question a déjà été abordée (j'avoue ne pas avoir cherché bien longtemps).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
comment t'arrives à 384?


 le max est bien de 1 Go


----------



## Cyber666 (17 Novembre 2009)

256 + 128 

Tu en as fait l'expérience des 1Go ?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

MacTracker indique que la quantité maximale de mémoire RAM ton iMac est 1 Go, et qu'il dispose par ailleurs de la configuration nécessaire pour faire tourner Tiger.

Cette première information semble bien être corroborée par Apple (voir par ici et par là - les versions anglaises de ces pages sont un peu plus étoffées).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

Cyber666 a dit:


> 256 + 128


c'est ce que je pensais

si tu veux pas d'embeter avec demontage de CM et changement  de la ram interne

fais cette chose simplissime
256 +512 ajoutée = 778

ca ira pour tiger


----------



## CBi (17 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ira pour tiger



Je confirme. Avec cette configuration, Leopard tourne lui aussi plutôt bien (installé en mettant le 800 en mode Target et branché sur un autre G4).


----------



## Cyber666 (17 Novembre 2009)

merci à tous pour les réponses.

Il faut carrément démonter la CM pour accès au slot interne ? rha la loose

Dans ce cas je vais peut être me contenter dès 512 + 256 alors.

Quelle marque de barette me conseillez vous ? Pour info, j'avais acheté une barette de 512 directement sur le site de kingston et l'Imac n'en a jamais voulu.

A acheter uniquement sur macway donc ?


----------



## philouriboul (17 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un iMac G4 800, mais en 15 pouces, qui fonctionne très bien sous 10.4.11(vu son âge) avec 768 Mo. La barrette de 512 a été achetée chez Macway.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Novembre 2009)

Cyber666 a dit:


> j'avais acheté une barette de 512 directement sur le site de kingston et l'Imac n'en a jamais voulu.
> 
> A acheter uniquement sur macway donc ?


La marque et le revendeur sont sans importance. Seul le modèle doit être correctement choisi.

Ton module n'était peut-être pas du bon modèle, ou était défectueux.

Selon Apple, pour remplacer/upgrader la mémoire "en libre accès" de l'iMac 700/800, il faut un module *SDRAM PC133 SO-DIMM à 144 broches*... sans plus de détail malheureusement (temps de latence, notamment). Les modules PC100 sont proscrits, même s'ils équipaient en fait les premiers modèles sortis.

Ce type de mémoire est sensible aux décharges électrostatiques, et doit donc être stocké et manipulé avec précaution. Il faut notamment éviter de toucher les parties conductrices du module, et s'efforcer d'être en contact avec la masse électrique de l'appareil avant de procéder au montage.


----------



## Cyber666 (18 Novembre 2009)

j'avais pourtant bien choisi la barette *: SDRAM PC133 SO-DIMM à 144 broches.* D'une marque réputée en plus mais sans passer par macway ou autre. J'étais aller directement sur un site de vente en ligne informatique...

Pour la prochaine je pense m'attacher à un site type macway ou memoryx qui stipule clairement la compatibilité avec les Imac ou pas.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Novembre 2009)

Cyber666 a dit:


> Pour la prochaine je pense m'attacher à un site type macway ou memoryx qui stipule clairement la compatibilité avec les Imac ou pas.


C'est effectivement la sagesse... à moins qu'ici quelqu'un puisse nous donner les caractéristiques complémentaires de ces modules.

Peut-être pourrais-tu sortir le module SO-DIMM de 128 Mo de ton iMac afin de nous en faire une photo (avec un APN en mode «macro») ou bien de nous donner les indications inscrites dessus et sur les puces qu'elle contient. (Pense à éteindre et débrancher le Mac avant, et à éviter de toucher les parties conductrices du module en le manipulant.) S'il s'agit d'une marque connue, cela permettrait de connaître toutes les informations sur un modèle qui marche assurément.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2009)

sur le site kingston ( fabricant)  , ils vendraient d'autres marques????


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Novembre 2009)

Il existe sur le forum une _très looongue_ :rateau: discussion au sujet des mémoires. Je me rappelle qu'à peu près à l'époque où j'y avais participé, Kingston avait vendu successivement sous la même référence deux types de modules avec des caractéristiques différentes, et que cela avait posé quelques problèmes. Passe encore pour les cartes-mères de PC qui sont généralement assez permissives, mais pour les Macs d'ancienne génération (PPC) c'est proprement catastrophique.

Pour ma part, j'ai depuis ce temps quelques doutes sur le sérieux de ce fabriquant de modules, qui par ailleurs indique rarement les caractéristiques complètes de ses produits (tension, latence, interface...). Je me réfère donc avant tout à la référence des puces soudées dessus, qui sont fabriquées par un fondeur chez lequel les caractéristiques sont disponibles. Il est difficile dans ces conditions d'acheter par correspondance, en aveugle.


----------



## Cyber666 (18 Novembre 2009)

ok c'est noté, j'éviterai Kingston alors...

Pour démonter la barrette de 128 (qui est sur le slot à l'intérieur de la boule), ça va être difficile, car c'est mon pôpa qui l'a récupéré.

Par contre je prendrais en photo ce soir la barrette de 512 Kingston que j'avais achetée et qui faisait freezer systématiquement OS X (panther).


----------



## Cyber666 (20 Novembre 2009)

je n'ai pas de photo potable pour ma barrette. Voici donc la référence complète :

Kingston KVR :

KVR133X64SC3/512
3,3V


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2009)

Ses spécifications sont les suivantes :
	
	



```
[B]KVR133X64SC3/512[/B]

SDRAM (Synchronous DRAM)
144-Pin SO-DIMM (Small Outline DIMM)
PC133 CL3
64M x 64-bit (512MB)

CLK Cycle Time (tCC) min. = 7.5ns (CAS Latency = 3) / max. = 1000ns
Row Cycle Time (tRC)      = 65ns
CLK to Output (tSAC) max. = 5.4ns (CAS Latency = 3)
Single Power Supply       = +3.3V (+/- .3V)
Power                     = 2.921 W (operating)

[URL="http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR133X64SC3_512.pdf"][COLOR="White"](source)[/COLOR][/URL]
```
Maintenant il faudrait connaître le modèle du module SO-DIMM qui fonctionne avec le Mac.


----------



## ben206stras (20 Novembre 2009)

Je te confirme que 1Go de RAM sur un iMac Tournesol 800, c'est bien de la réalité, ça fonctionne tip-top ! 

(Dans ma signature, j'en ai un qui fonctionne depuis un an et demi ainsi doté.)


----------



## Malcom.38 (12 Octobre 2020)

Hello. 
Même si ce topic date , la  PC133 SDRAM de pc est elle compatible avec mac tournesol 800 Mhz


----------



## Big Ben (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui tout à fait! Aucun soucis à installer de la PC133 et ce d'ailleurs même en lieu et place de le PC100, elle est rétrocompatible. Je n'ai jamais vérifié si l'iMac G4 se sert vraiment de la PC133, car il a un bus de 100MHz.

Bref, l'avantage au moins en PC133 c'est que c'est pas cher, on en trouve à la pelle et dans tous les formats et capacités!

Attention cependant le support de la barrette SO-DIMM est fragile, les ergots se cassent facilement. Quand à la barrette de DIMM il faut démonter le pied pour accéder à la carte mère, il faut bien consulter les tutoriels disponibles en ligne. C'est pas très compliqué, mais c'est assez facile de faire une bêtise vu la densité de câbles dans si peu d'espace!

Mais l'upgrade vaut le coup, comme y installer un peu SSD, ça donne un coup de fouet à la machine et elle est bien plus agréable à utiliser. Ça ne fait pas de miracles mais c'est nettement plus réactif!


----------



## Malcom.38 (12 Octobre 2020)

Merci, Je l'ai déjà démonté rien de bien compliqué avec un peu de patience. Il me semble que ces cartes mères acceptent 1 go de ram au max?


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Merci, Je l'ai déjà démonté rien de bien compliqué avec un peu de patience. Il me semble que ces cartes mères acceptent 1 go de ram au max?


Ça dépend du modèle. Les 700 et 800Mhz c'est 1 Go max, les 1.0 et 1.25Ghz c'est 2 Go max.
Donc pour ton 800Mhz, tu as raison, c'est bien 1 Go max.


----------



## Malcom.38 (13 Octobre 2020)

Yes


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2020)

Seuls les modèles "1 Ghz" et plus d'iMac G4 (ceux dits "USB2" et les 17 pouces de début 2003) utilisait de la DDR.


----------



## Malcom.38 (15 Octobre 2020)




----------

